# My new shop



## Crackerbox

I figured it was time to post some progress. It's 36'x36' with a 12' wide full length lean to on each side. Stick built, comp roof, sheet rocked and insulated with a 12' 2" inside ceiling height to clear a 2 post hoist that's 11' 10". There's a 12'x12' foot storage room at the end of one of the lean to's. It has (I should say will have) 3 phase power to run my mill and lathe. Two 10'x10' garage doors. It's just for playing with Street Rods. 

View attachment 041.jpg


View attachment 045.jpg


View attachment 017.jpg


View attachment 041 (2).jpg


View attachment 127.jpg


----------



## Chris

Looking good!


----------



## Ecam

Wow!  Complements the house.  Love the scenery, where abouts are you?


----------



## Chris

I sure wish I had that view from my back yard.


----------



## Crackerbox

Northeast Washington just below the Canadian Border. Thank you.


----------



## Crackerbox

Here's the view from the front of the house looking down the lake. 

View attachment 126.jpg


----------



## Chris

I am entirely jealous now.


----------



## Ecam

Wow, that is nice!  With the snow and hills in the first pictures, I was guessing the rockies in Colorado, Wyoming or Montana.  Very nice setting.


----------



## Kelowna

Wow, nice!  Its more than nice, just not sure what else to say...


----------



## havasu

What lake is that?


----------



## Crackerbox

Thank you for all the complements. Its Curlew Lake and those are the Kettle Crest Mountains in the distance.


----------



## Kelowna

I am available for adoption if you like.


----------



## Crackerbox

Ha ha. If you are in Kelowna you are close.


----------



## Kelowna

Yes, on the edge of the city limits, but still in Kelowna. If you make it up this way, let me know, we could meet if you like. Or come to the house, if you know Ktown much, we are out Lakeshore road, near the end, go through Mission, stay on the main road, past the Vineyards/Wineries, and on the right side of the road, the lighted, brown brick posts mark the end of the driveway. Numbers are down right now sorry, but a give away is the fresh patches of asphault on the road, that's my driveway. The constructioon guys damaged the road and had to repair it a couple days ago, its very obvious.  If the gates open just drive in, if its closed the silver box on the left has an intercom to the house, if I am not home it goes to my cellular. If you fish, or golf, bonus, bring your clubs, no need to bring rods, we have a dozen.  If you get to the end of the road, yes its a dead end, turn around and drive back maybe a half mile or less.


----------



## havasu

Where was your hidden front door key and the combination to your safe again?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sounds like a great place for the next Garage Retreat Forum Annual Picnic. How many can we sleep there?


----------



## Crackerbox

Kelownas about 2 1/2 hours north. We were up there several times earlier this year.


----------



## Chris

He is only about 24 hours north of here.


----------



## dougman

That is an amazing homestead you have!


----------



## Crackerbox

We managed to get the front done and painted this weekend. They are pouring the slab Wednesday and then we can get the doors on. 

View attachment 015.jpg


----------



## havasu

I like your color choice. Do you have any plans for the exposed concrete footings?


----------



## Kelowna

Crackerbox, very nice, its like a second home. To the left side, looking from the front, is it a seperated area inside behind the man door. Sorry as I am viewing currently only on my phone, the picture is small and detail is hard to see. I am out right now, just waiting briefly for the lady to return with my paddle. I will look again later from home.


----------



## Crackerbox

Here's some shots to kind of help. The area inside the main shop to the left (looking from the front) will be my machine shop/fab area. In the one shot looking out from inside, there will be a weld bench butted to the wall between the man door and the center garage door. I have a  mig and a tig. The tig will sit on the bench and the mig is on a cart and will sit at the end so I can wheel it over if I need to. There will be a couple of benches and grinders and pedestal mounted shrinker/stretchers in the area from the front wall back underneath the windows and then the mill and the lathe will be along that side wall where there aren't any windows. The little storage area at the back of the left side lean to will get a slab floor when they pour Wednesday and then the wall can get built with another man door in it. We dug out two 36" x 36" areas where the posts for the hoist will be along the opposite wall about half way in from the right side garage door where the concrete will be a little thicker. As a side note, we used "crusher fines" to backfill inside and then ran a compactor over it and when we dug those two areas out we had to use a pick ax it was set up like concrete. 

View attachment 051.jpg


View attachment 021.jpg


View attachment 044 (2).jpg


View attachment 050.jpg


View attachment cracker build milling the keel resized 2.jpg


----------



## thomask

NICE real NICE,

Can you give us a pic of the shop and house in one from a distance please.  

Keep us posted on your progress.

When do we get to see the Toys?


----------



## Kelowna

Very nice, you did a wonderful job, may it serve you well, for a long time.


----------



## Chris

One day........I will have a shop too.


----------



## Crackerbox

Its hard to get back enough to get it because it sits on a hill. I took this this morning from about a half mile away on full zoom. Wasn't too sure if it would come out. There's about 9 Mule Deer just out of the picture to the right. One got in there. 

View attachment full shot resized.jpg


----------



## thomask

What a great setting for a super shop.


----------



## Chris

Can I come hunt on your property?


----------



## Kelowna

Your homestead is like a beautiful Postcard!


----------



## OzCop

In Texas, the first thing they do is pour the slab. Of course, we don't do footers, we do pier and beam concrete runs and the top part of the p and b engineering becomes the floor...


----------



## Crackerbox

It's taken a really long time to get the inside finished. Got the doors on at the beginning of last summer and got started on the wiring as we entered fall. Finally got the Sheetrock and insulation in right around the first of the year and then paint. Still need to wrap the windows and doors. Starting to move some equipment in. 

View attachment DSC03737.jpg


View attachment DSC03735.jpg


View attachment DSC03739.jpg


View attachment DSC03738.jpg


----------



## Crackerbox

Some of the outside and one of the inside before we rocked it. I sure didn't take any pictures of the inside while I was wiring and I should have. I ran quite a bit of 220 circuits, both 50 amp for the welders and 30 amp for the air compressor and the future two post hoist. I also installed an industrial selector box and I'm wiring in tow separate three phase convertors, one for the mill and one for the lathe. I had the chance to pick up the second convertor pretty cheap so I did. I put a bunch of blow in insulation up in the ceiling and I put in a brand new Heatilator brand woodstove. I'm very happy with the heat situation. It was 19 below zero just a couple of days ago and the stove has no trouble heating it up in no time and will run you out. I bought one of those blue air line kits and I have it about half up. It says to run a complete loop all the war around so that's what I'll probably end up doing. For right now i just bought the starter kit and it comes with 100' of air line so I was just going to run over to the weld bench and make sure it's big enough. I went with the half inch line and it just seems small, but the I bought a new auto air reel at Sears this last week with 50' of hose and it's only 3/8" in line so maybe it will be just fine. We'll see. 

View attachment DSC03368.jpg


View attachment DSC03369.jpg


View attachment DSC03373.jpg


View attachment DSC03370.jpg


----------



## Crackerbox

It was nice this morning and the sun was out so I thought I'd snap an updated pic. Now it's like a full fledged blizzard out. Suppose to get quite a bit of snow through today and tomorrow. I guess winter isn't over just yet. 

View attachment DSC03740.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Thats is a nice setup you have there!!


----------



## Chris

I'm sure jealous!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bout time for someone to stop back with an update...don't ya think?


----------



## havasu

Yep. I was thinking the same thing. Well, with such a beautiful garage, maybe Crackerbox didn't want to rub our noses in it?


----------



## Crackerbox

It's amazing how they just keep feeling smaller and smaller. I didn't really want to post pics of it looking "junked" up. But, in the interest of community participation, here you go. 




havasu said:


> Yep. I was thinking the same thing. Well, with such a beautiful garage, maybe Crackerbox didn't want to rub our noses in it?



View attachment DSC05422.jpg


View attachment DSC05424.jpg


View attachment DSC05425.jpg


View attachment DSC05423.jpg


View attachment DSC05429.jpg


----------



## zannej

Wow! Great garage! I love the carports on the side. I also love the car. That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Soupy

Considering the view, you sure do have a puny fire pit!! (lol).

Geez dude!! If you are going to live as wide open and remotely as THAT, why not get a whole bunch of field stones and build yourself a GOOD SIZE fire pit!!

I'll bet winters there are BRUTAL!!


----------

